# I was in an accident



## laura1023 (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi, I was in an accident on my way to pick up a pax and I was going down a side street and I didn't know I was coming into an intersection because there were no stops signs or lights. I was halfway through the intersection and was hit. No one was hurt, both cars drivable. After the impact, I reached for my phone and cancelled my pax pick up to assess and exchange info. I am talking to my insurance company and they want me to file a claim with James River Insurance which I am guessing is the uber insurance? But I do not have their coverage. They also want verification I was on my way to pick up a pax but my app is not showing the request. My adjuster called me and said it is looking as though all liability will be on me as the other driver was on the main road. And they are saying Natiknwide will not pay because I was driving for Uber. Am I just screwed? I am very distraught


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Some streets are like that, especially residentials with no stop or yield signs. So if was a smaller street coming to main it will probably be your fault. But then again im not an expert


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

You do have James River insurance if you were on your way to pick up Pax


----------



## istravisthewizardofoz (Feb 28, 2016)

Uber's insurance is James River. You have coverage if you were going to do a pick up.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

If you cancelled on your own, the APP will not have a record of the cancellation. However, since UBER lists it in the % cancellation, they should have a way of tracking it. It may take multiple attempts on your part to get the info from UBER, but it is worth it for insurance coverage purposes. Best of luck.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

They will track it and make sure that they you were on their a pick up. Their insurance is slow and they will lowball you. I am dealing nightmare situation now because of this.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Buckiemohawk said:


> They will track it and make sure that they you were on their a pick up. Their insurance is slow and they will lowball you. I am dealing nightmare situation now because of this.


Don't ever let them lowball you either. Get everything in writing


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The good news is your insurance company hasnt threatened to cancel on you. Did they outright denied your claim because of Uber? James River is a $1000 deductible. You should be alright to get it taken care of by JR as long as your insurance company doesnt drop or void your policy


----------

